# How Far Do You Travel?



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey everyone,
Just wanted to get an idea from everyone. How far do you go on your basic trips? I know for us, it takes about 3 hours to go anywhere worth going. Being in Central CA, it's just too hot to stay close by in the summer, today the temp is supposed to be 108. The Sierra's have some campgronds and those take over two hours to get to. We travel to the coast and that takes 3 hours.

It's worth the trip though, we have 10 days planned in July on 2 separate trips. The coastal campground will have highs in the mid 60's at the end of July and this weekend the temp should be in the low 70's in the Redwoods.

Sean


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

We are primarily long weekend-ers, and have a bunch of places about and hour or so away (I'm in NJ). Usually we hit the Jersey shore area; Pocono mountains; Delaware/Maryland areas as well.

But with our humidity here, it usually _feels_ like 108!!









Happy camping!

go6car


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Shortest trip is about 3 hours. Many take 6-10.

Mark


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

1-2 hours for short trips - we usually do long weekends for trips that are 3+ hours.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

go6car said:


> But with our humidity here, it usually _feels_ like 108!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Our normal trips take 2 hours -- but the last one to the Texas OutBacker rally took 10 minutes... OK .. maybe 08 minutes ... but who's counting....

and today so far we have hit 103 degrees already --- and i won't even tell you what it feels like!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Most of our regular trips are 2-3 hours (100-150 miles). Once or twice a season we will do an extended trip of about 300-400 miles. In 2007 we did a 3,000 mile round trip, and last year an 1,800 mile round trip.

This year, unfortunately, we are feeling lucky to get out at all.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Alrighty then,
I was thinking 3 hours seemed like quite a while for a weekend considering check in and check out times. Clearly this seems normal.
Sean


----------



## rock hill (Apr 17, 2009)

around 1 hour or less. then if we forget anything we can run home! The last two times we went, we were only 20 mins away, I was able to come home and cut the grass and clean up around the house, then back to the campsite for relaxation.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3 hrs is pretty much our max for a normal weekend. Longer than that and Kathy will try to take Friday or Monday off ... but that doesn't always work out and we just may decide to go that distance anyway...just depends on where & when. We have taken an extended trip each year (Africa (sans Outback) in 2007, Teton Nat'l Park in 2008, Hudson Bay, Ontario in 2009) and it does appear that we are becoming regulars in PA.

btw, *DOUG*, I'm thinking _you_ owe _us_ a few thousand miles...


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

Ours is about 1- 1 1/2 hours. We can go to the normal family location which is an hour away. If we go to the mountains we are 1 1/2 hours away (2 if we leave during rush hour traffic).

Other than that, the close places are all with in 1/2 of us. For week+ long trips we go about 800km away to Slave Lake (northren Alberta) or go to just inside Ontario to Lake of the Woods which is 20ish hours of driving (Family in both of those trips or else we wouldnt go there).

Kos


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

Wow, I guess I dont travel too far to my regular camping spot. There are three main places I can be found, All are no more than 20 minutes from home. Two of which are actually on the beach, and the other is wooded but on the water. Although when you live on an island you are never "far" from the beach. I can travel either 20 minutes north or south and usually get to the beach.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I didn't really like the 3 hour weekend trips, so we compromised on a seasonal site 45min from home. That leaves us with our annual big vacation. 4000-5000 miles I'm guessing for this year. (We're currently 1500 miles into it.)


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

If only a weekend(2 nights) we stay within an hour. If it is more than that we try to have at least a three day weekend or more.

We are very fortunate to live in an area that has several nice destinations within two hours. (Gettysburg, Pocono's, Amish Country, Susquehanna Valley) We could probably book a different campground every other weekend and cover three years (8 months out of the year) We like to explore new places.

Mike


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Our trips are usually average 2-3 hours, as well - unless we're heading to the Oregon Coast (then about 5-6 hours depending on where we go).


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahhhhhh..... oh how I love the Willamette Valley... let me count the ways:

1. 1 hour to the Oregon coast and sand dunes

2. 1 hour to Santiam Pass (for snow in winter, dirt riding in summer)

3. 1 hour to Willamette Pass (again, snow in winter, dirt riding in summer, Manley's chicken, plus lots of lake time)

4. 2 hours to Wickiup (for fishing, riding, camping)

5. 2 hours to the BIG city (Portland) (for family visits, occasional camping trips)

These are the areas that we like to camp, so on average we travel about 1.5 hours per trip. The max time we will go for a weekend is 2 hours.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Or most frequent is to Seacliff State beach CA. 2 miles, usually in the winter. Our anual regular trip is 7 hrs but we are able to get away for 10 days. We did just get back from a 4300mile trip but we had 2 1/2 weeks. Next year hoping for Washington, take a ferry to VAncouver through CAnada and drop into Glacier NP.


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

Regular weekend, long weekend, field trial, partridge hunting, etc. - they are all 4.5 hours each direction. The previous weekend we were camping and there was still snow on the hill tops that we hiked to from our campsite about a mile away. It is well worth the time to go from blistering heat to snow in June - in Arizona of all places!


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

rdvholtwood said:


> 1-2 hours for short trips - we usually do long weekends for trips that are 3+ hours.


This is exactly how we do it. Fortunately we have about 6 state parks within 45 miles and many, many within the 3-4 hour window. During these "warmer" months, we generally try and find the campgrounds with beach or spring access.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

phxbrit said:


> Regular weekend, long weekend, field trial, partridge hunting, etc. - they are all 4.5 hours each direction. The previous weekend we were camping and there was still snow on the hill tops that we hiked to from our campsite about a mile away. It is well worth the time to go from blistering heat to snow in June - in Arizona of all places!


I see you have Brittanys, I love Brittanys have hunted more behind Brits than any other dogs. That is all my dad ever had and I have a had a couple myself. They are one of the best hunters plus they make such good family dogs.

As far as distance goes, if I go the the Sierras it is 1.5 to 2 hours and 3 hours to the coast. In the winter it is just 45 minutes but to hot there in the summer, yeaterday it was 111 degress here. Man sure wish it would rain!


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

Ours is the 3 hour trip over to Morro Bay. As a fellow Fresno area Outbacker, we might meet up!

Walter


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, maybe so. We'll be at Morro Strand RV Park, not the state park, the last week of July.
Sean


----------



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

For us it is between 2 and 3 hours. When we go to Teklanika (in Denali) it takes about 4 hours to the end of the pavement and then another hour or so on the dirt/mud road to the camp. The great thing up here is that you can just pull off the road and camp wherever you want (for the most part).


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2006)

30 mins. away-short trips depending on the time of year it is. Disney's Ft. Wilderness is our regular stop. We have other state parks we fequent as well. But the closest is Disney.
We head out to camp at least 3 days to make it worth the planning and prep time.


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

We haven't been very far from NJ as of yet....we're breaaking the kids in gently before we go too far away. Our plan all along was to see the country and dammit, that's what we're gonna do!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Most of our regular trips are 2-3 hours (100-150 miles). Once or twice a season we will do an extended trip of about 300-400 miles. In 2007 we did a 3,000 mile round trip, and last year an 1,800 mile round trip.
> 
> This year, unfortunately, we are feeling lucky to get out at all.
> 
> ...


Sounds like us - most trips are 2-3 hours to either Caprock Canyons SP or Copper Breaks SP. Haven't been able to get to either one this year but we have taken 5-6 trips with the camper to RV Rallies and family gatherings. We have a 1000mi. round trip coming up weekend after next. Not "camping" but to an old dairy farm for a grandparents' 80th Birthday. They have electric and water there we can hook up to. I am nearly depressed that we haven't been able to go actually "camping" yet this year. I miss it dearly. Heartbreaking. Going to one of these SP's and actually doing some camping is incredibly stress relieving. With the baby coming this November, I have to be very careful with my vacation time though so my initial plans early this year to take multiple 3 day weekends to the SP's for awesome camping adventures are well...delayed until next year seems like. We are going to try to make significant efforts to get out to Caprock Canyons several times before the season is up.

-CC


----------



## Cj45 (Jan 22, 2005)

Regular weekends, 1-2 hours away. Long weekends, 3 hours or so. Once a year we take a one week trip, where we will go 7-8 hours and camp in one spot for the week. Also once a year we take a two week trip where we will take an extended trip. We will camp our way to a remote destination that's at least two days away, then move around that area to see whatever is there, and then camp our way home again. Those trips are really, really fun--that's my favorite use of the Outback!


----------



## Toolmaan (Jan 11, 2007)

Our normal camping spot is about 15 minutes away. There is another 30 minuets away and another 45 minutes away. These are all at county parks with good fishing spots.


----------



## keithd (Jun 11, 2009)

We're fortunate to live in between 2 lakes, 25 min to either one. Its a good thing to, because we just bought a 2006 28rsds and pull it with a 2006 F150 FX4 5.4L. It does ok but I wish it did better, so I'd be more comfortable traveling farther.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Anywhere from 15 minutes to 7 hours depending on how long the weekend is, or whether it is a week of weeks.

Of cours if it is weeks it could be several thousand miles.

Just us.

Rita


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

With my shift schedule (24 hours on / 48 hours off) we are fortunate enough to be able to go out for "overnights" often. We are lucky to have the the largest state park that Illinois has to offer (Rock Cut State Park) just a short 10 minute drive away. Although these short trips are usually spur of the moment type trips, we regularly enjoy traveling 3 or 4 hours when we have a long weekend. Our furthest trip in the OB was early summer when we made the 2400 mile round trip to Florida.


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We jump around in our area for the short weekends and stay within a 50 mi. range. We are 4 hours south of Lake Erie and will head there in Aug for a 4 day weekend. In Sept we are heading for Myrtle Beach and it takes us 14 hrs to go there.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

We are pretty fortunate I guess. We have some really nice spots with in 45 minutes. Our favorite is just 30 minutes away from home and only 20 minutes from work. We can camp during the week and still go to work. The farthest we have gone so far is about 5 hours...but that was to stay for a week each time.


----------



## RI-23rs (Jul 7, 2008)

It usually takes us about any hour for local, but I live in RI (smallest state) If we go to maine I have driven 6 hrs. before. Its nice to have the trailer if someone needs the use the bathroom.


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

we just came back from an almost 4 month trip lol...so i guess a few thousand...like 14 lmbo....but seriously, on a regular basis, about 3-4 hours for a long weekend or week can be about 6-10 with about an hour for just weekend, just like everybody else it seems! we are lucky and live right between the Poconos and the Adirondacks, so plenty of scenic lakes and cgs, with the ocean anywhere from 3-6 hours away.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

400 miles or so.


----------



## betcamps (Nov 15, 2005)

Anywhere from 30 minutes to Disney (too HOT this time of year) to 10.5 hours to N. Ga. mountains. Ft Mountain is the best we've found there so far and the longest single-day ride we've done. Just returned from there about 4 hours ago as a matter of fact . . . GREAT up there . . and 60-74 degrees the entire time.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

1 or 2 hours to Branson and the resort or about the same to meet monthly with our Good Sam Club.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

As close as 15 miles to the nearest state park or about 4 hours max usually. ---Mike


----------

